# Infected Mushroom



## mjetta (Jun 12, 2008)

This group is nuts and super original. I cant get enough. each one of thier songs is like having acid poured in your crevices. unique, and perfect to me.

have a look see.

YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious - Vicious Delicious

YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious - Heavyweight

YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Vicious Delicious - Artillery

the second song is probably one of the most perfect songs in history.

thanks


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah my buddies are totally in to them. If they are playing at a rave nearby they will go see them and drop tons of E haha. They are really talented though, and they bring a lot of originality to the rave scene.


----------



## mjetta (Jun 13, 2008)

its wierd, wouldnt really consider them part of the rave scene. well, at least no :vivious delicuos: which seems to be a mix of eveything


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 13, 2008)

Well they're not technically in the rave scene but they get booked at some bigs ones. They were at some like 30-40,000 people rave in the Bay Area a few months ago. 

They actually went to Coachella last year, but something I was more interested in was playing at the same time =/


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 13, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> Well they're not technically in the rave scene but they get booked at some bigs ones. They were at some like 30-40,000 people rave in the Bay Area a few months ago.
> 
> They actually went to Coachella last year, but something I was more interested in was playing at the same time =/


only song ive heard is cat on mushrooms by them but ill have to check out more of them...


----------



## roughnice (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah i love these guys, heard them at a los angeles center rave "nocturnal," and had to get their songs and their new cd. they are like no one else you guys are right, and its funny ---

mjetta i checked my itunes and got 36 plays on heavyweight, that's my favorite too haha


----------



## mjetta (Jun 13, 2008)

heavyweight is literally a mindfuck
check out this video, only one ive found so far that does justice to this song. 
gotta start from about 5 minutes in

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sP0xj0fs3rE

trippy eh?


----------



## DWR (Jun 16, 2008)

hallucinogen is the best LSD ARTIST ^^

hehehe GOA....


----------



## DWR (Jun 16, 2008)

YouTube - Hallucinogen -LSD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueFgKYkpSaY&feature=related <--- love this track !!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9YRfPGr8J0&feature=related <---- fucking great artist !


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a little known infected mushroom track called "Roll us a giant".
I have all of his work and that track is still my favourite


----------



## mjetta (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> I have a little known infected mushroom track called "Roll us a giant".
> I have all of his work and that track is still my favourite


well, share the wealth


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

mjetta said:


> well, share the wealth


I would never "give" you any of infected`s tracks.
Its off the album B.P. Empire,just that it hardly ever gets mentioned.
Infected is a true,very hard working artist,go download it for 99 cents or less from a site and support him


----------



## mjetta (Jun 18, 2008)

i was hoping for a utube link or something, didnt mean to bother ya.  ill check it out though


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

mjetta said:


> i was hoping for a utube link or something, didnt mean to bother ya.  ill check it out though


Dont get me wrong dude,i couldnt care less about you downloading mainstream fake artists work but infected works hard and deserves his wages imo anyway.
Sorry i don't know of any youtube links but i would be happy to provide you with a low quality mp3 of say 64k so you can have a listen if you like.
My comment was not to judge you,just saying that i wouldn't gift you his music.
I am not bothered at all,pm me any time with music questions.
I am always happy to chat with people who like this kind of music


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Dont get me wrong dude,i couldnt care less about you downloading mainstream fake artists work but infected works hard and deserves his wages imo anyway.
> Sorry i don't know of any youtube links but i would be happy to provide you with a low quality mp3 of say 64k so you can have a listen if you like.
> My comment was not to judge you,just saying that i wouldn't gift you his music.
> I am not bothered at all,pm me any time with music questions.
> I am always happy to chat with people who like this kind of music


well after downloading all the albums from a torrent i really dont care for this artist....its kind of dumb sounding i would rather get some delta 9 or sum hard techno fuck this artist hes not very good


----------



## mjetta (Jun 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Dont get me wrong dude,i couldnt care less about you downloading mainstream fake artists work but infected works hard and deserves his wages imo anyway.
> Sorry i don't know of any youtube links but i would be happy to provide you with a low quality mp3 of say 64k so you can have a listen if you like.
> My comment was not to judge you,just saying that i wouldn't gift you his music.
> I am not bothered at all,pm me any time with music questions.
> I am always happy to chat with people who like this kind of music


awesome.


----------



## mjetta (Jun 18, 2008)

Melthius420 said:


> well after downloading all the albums from a torrent i really dont care for this artist....its kind of dumb sounding i would rather get some delta 9 or sum hard techno fuck this artist hes not very good


which albums did you download?


----------



## natmoon (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is a link to a low quality 64kmp3 of Roll us a giant for you.
If you like it buy the HQ version.
The above poster who hates infected also states that he loves hardcore head banging stuff so he obviously wouldn't like the intelligent works of a real mad artist
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3oyqoh


----------



## mjetta (Jun 19, 2008)

just listened to it. It is really nice, definately a long listen. so ive just started to listen to this type of music. Ive been trying to find other groups like this. Ive found sphongle, but ive been looking for suggestions. Have any?


----------



## natmoon (Jun 19, 2008)

mjetta said:


> just listened to it. It is really nice, definately a long listen. so ive just started to listen to this type of music. Ive been trying to find other groups like this. Ive found sphongle, but ive been looking for suggestions. Have any?


The best thing you can do imo is go here: Psyshop - New Releases
and listen to the thousands of free snippets from the albums and see who you like.
Many great artists that you will never have heard of are there for you to discover.

If you want free music go to SoundClick - Free MP3 music download and much, much more. and you'll find loads of unsigned artists,some of whom are better than many of the signed artists,from all genres.
Some charge for downloading but 90% on average are free to listen to and download


----------



## mjetta (Jun 25, 2008)

hey i liked that beat you made. what else have u done?


----------



## twang (Jun 27, 2008)

They're best song to trip to hands down - Dancing with Kadafi.

YouTube - Dancing with Kadafi
can't wait to listen to this again next time I shroom

close runner ups are Elation Station
YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Elation Station

and Pletzurra
YouTube - Infected Mushroom - Pletzurra

trust me if you are into psychedelics you will thank me for showing you these songs. I have next to every song they've ever came out with on my computer. They have a lot more to offer besides these three, but these are my favorites and many people I know share the same feelings of these magical songs.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Jun 27, 2008)

best one of i.m. would have to be extacy
lol dont listeen much but wen ur trippin its good to have open ears


----------



## mjetta (Jun 27, 2008)

twang said:


> They're best song to trip to hands down - Dancing with Kadafi.
> 
> YouTube - Dancing with Kadafi
> can't wait to listen to this again next time I shroom
> ...


holy shit thats shits crazy


----------

